

Investors taking advantage of the market downturn to push for better terms - gabrielroth
http://scenariosandstrategy.wordpress.com/2008/10/18/the-terms-they-are-a-changin/

======
pg
I'm very skeptical. I've never heard of investors asking for more stock in a
deal that has already closed. The worst that could happen is that an investor
might pull or try to renegotiate a termsheet.

------
senihele
How much flexibility do funders have to renegotiate terms on the fly? In
general, I think we should remember that startups should be as interested in
the profitability of VC funds as much as anyone, but some of this seems a
little extreme. Very thorough article, though.

